# Perdido River Fishing report for 5-15-10



## JHendry (May 1, 2010)

I hit the launch around 0615. The water was up and the tide was not moving at all. I went up Styx river to begin with. I fished a few of the small lakes off the river. I threw a buzz bait first thing I got one hugh bite it, which turned out to be a 2.5 lbs Chain Pickerel. I caught only one bass in thesmall lakes barely a keeper. I went out to main river and fished up the river a little further. I Caught two more one being a keeper and the one not. I then came down and fished several docks. I caught my third keeper off the first dock I stopped at. It was about 1.25-1.50 lbs. I had several other good hits around the docks, but was not able to hook up. I then went south below the ramp and fished several of the creeks. I caught three more none keepers. I then pulled out of the water around 1300 hrs. I ended up catching seven bass with three keepers weighing about 3.5 lbs. The current never began to move while I was there. All fish were released for another day.




























*"Nothing makes a fish bigger than almost being caught."*


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome report! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT report... good on you for the catch and release...

Jim


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish and good report. I believe I spoke with you on the river Saturday me and my buddy were in a red Stratos headed up river while you were fishing the docks. We did not have much luck caught 3 or 4 only one keeper.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good report. You know how to put it together and get em in the boat. Thanks for releasing so we all can get at em...

KsB


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a pretty river, I have spent alot of time on that river. Nice report.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice job James!!!

:toast


----------

